# Bluebell due March 2nd!



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi everyone it’s been a while again, some things happened now I no longer have any boers only two Nubians one of which is my precious girl Bluebell! She’s due here March 2nd and is already starting to get an udder ☺ 
the girls are looking a little rough due to the weather changing.
when shes due she’ll be 14 days shy of turning 2 years old, she’s also a FF


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aww. Cant wait. Sorry your herd decreased.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Tanya said:


> Aww. Cant wait. Sorry your herd decreased.


Yeah unfortunately I’m starting over but that just means better quality!


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

She's beautiful, and looks like a nicely built doe from what I can see in the photo. I love that color, too!


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> She's beautiful, and looks like a nicely built doe from what I can see in the photo. I love that color, too!


Thank you! she’s bred to a really nice buck that I hope will produce the bigger framed Nubians like her!😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww shes a cutey! Good luck!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I love the bigger frame Nubians as well! She's a pretty girl!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I really love her coloring, and her name really suits her.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Thank you everyone! shes a favorite around here, her kids are already reserved for this kidding just based off her personality and the bucks genetics, I might keep a buckling out of her depending on how her udder is as a FF and 2nd freshening otherwise he'll be my fair project.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

SO CUTE! This is her udder now 2 months away the best shot I could get since it’s -15 here 🥶


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

My bad she’s actually almost 30 days away and the count down begins!!!


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

surprise!!! She actually went on her due date on the 2nd buck and doe


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations, Bluebell! On your due date, good girl!
Beautiful kids!! I love the blue roan. 🥰 😘


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

What cute kids! And I love Bluebells udder!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

What darling babies! And you got a blue roan, too! One of my favorite colors!


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations, Bluebell! On your due date, good girl!
> Beautiful kids!! I love the blue roan. 🥰 😘


and the blue roans the girl 🤩


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

KY Goat Girl said:


> What cute kids! And I love Bluebells udder!


I'm hoping after edema goes down and shes 3 weeks fresh it'll look even better!


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> What darling babies! And you got a blue roan, too! One of my favorite colors!


I love the roans! though my herd may become all blue roans soon 😂


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Noisy Bottle Babies said:


> I love the roans! though my herd may become all blue roans soon 😂


Is there a problem with that?


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Is there a problem with that?


I'd like to have some other colors but both does I have currently are Blue roans and I'm running only 2-3 does at a time right now 😅


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable and nice udder.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Beautiful babies


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Adorable kids! Her udder is fabulous! Congratulations!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! Beautiful kids and udder


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm very excited to get my first roan (a buckling) in a few weeks. Looove the color. Your girl looks to have a great udder and teats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

